# DIY Acoustic materials arrived today... couple questions



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

In expectation of the OC703 coming in today, I purchased some wood to frame the panels. I had planned to build a frame around the edges of each panel, as in rip the pine down to the same thickness as the OC703 and box it in. After reading another DIY panel build, I'm rethinking this project. Am I supposed to build a picture frame and place the OC703 on top of it? This second way of building the frame would allow the edges of the OC703 to be open, only covered by the fabric. Does it make a difference?

My second question has to do with a little test I thought of to see what might change after I put the panels in the room. This test may be going in the absolute wrong direction but here's what I did... I could here an echo in the room after an ordinary clap of my hands. I was under the impression that this echo would no longer occur after the panels were introduced into the room. As soon as the material arrived, I opened the boxes and placed the raw OC703 where I planned to install it. I then tried the clapping routine and the echo was still there. I have six 2' x 4' x 2" and three 2' x 4' x 4" pieces and the room is 14' W x 20' L x 7.5' H. I know I need more panels but I thought these would make some impact, am I going about my test incorrectly?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The hand clap really doesn't work terribly well quite honestly. The problem is that when you do that, the source of the sound and your ears are in the same place. That's not the case when the system is actually in use. Yes - it should make some difference. The other thing is that they panels are likely leaned against the wall, lower than normal right now and you're standing up. 

Easiest way to do the frames is the outer perimeter frame with edges of 703 not exposed. If you want to open them up, use a router and cut some slots in the sides.

Bryan


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bryan, 

Thank you for always providing great information, I really appreciate you for taking the time to answer questions every day (for me and everyone here). I've learned quite a bit by reading your posts. :T

I'm heading out to the table saw now... should have some pictures soon.


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

I started the DIY Acoustic Panel project by ripping all my spare material to the required thickness. Did some 4 inch frames as well.



















The corners are glued and nailed and there's some super thin plywood on the back which is also glued and nailed. It came time to wrap each panel and that's when I figured out I'm not good with fabric. I was in a great mood all day while building the frames, now I wrapped one panel and I have a Corona sitting here while I post this. I may do one more for the night, might not. I also mounted the panel way too high as can be seen in the photos. So... move panel down, get out spackle, fill holes, sand, and paint. :rant:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice pix!


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you! I still have a long way to go. The camara really shows off the unfinished portions of my project. I think I'm going have a center channel stand made by the welding company that made my beam.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice job. One comment.

In general using a hard back is a serious no-no. In this case, the panel and absorbent material are effectively sitting flush to the wall so it's not a big deal. In the case of a panel with a gap or one that would be hung away from a wall or straddling a corner, you'd be ruining the opportunity to use the gap to extend how deep it absorbs

Bryan


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

All the wall hanging units have the backing to assist with the mounting clips, the 4 inch 703 is just framed and has no back. Two of those will sit behind the tower speakers (2 x 2) and one will sit behind the center channel below the TV (2 x 4). I'll also be filling the cavities between the racks and the TV from floor to ceiling with 4 inch material. There's enough depth to still have a space behind the 703 (couple inches) in those cavities.


----------

